# (3) 6" manny update!!!!



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

HEY~ Now it been a week that i put 3 manny together in my 125g...... i know you dont suppose to put Serra. together at all. But i trying to shoal them and i hope it last for a long time, but i understand thing can go wrong anytime with them.

So wish me luck with them..









has anyone try to shoal manny yet???? beside myself.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

That is sweet, just keep a really close eye it would SUCK to lose a fish that cool.

Good luck on keeping it peaceful


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

awesome pics but unfortunately a week isn't sh*t.
wes


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

That looks absolutely insane...OMG...you are so lucky man.









I don't think i would do that but in anycase best of luck. It would be a shame to lose one of those beauties...

J


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

i went to SA and hand pick these 3.......hopefully it went well with these fish in the same tank.........i hope 125g is enough room for them.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Thats an awesome site hopefully it works that would look baddass 3 big manny's together.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

really hope this works out man they look great if you get some time snap a few more like i said they look great

BTW that dancing chick is pretty sweet


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Damn, that looks awsome with them together like that.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Good luck man... hope it works ...









..and who's that girl in your signature?...







!


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

mannys are deffinitally my favourite brand of Serra's...

i really hope this works out for you flawlessly...

they look great togeather...

cheers


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

bader666 said:


> really hope this works out man they look great if you get some time snap a few more like i said they look great
> 
> BTW that dancing chick is pretty sweet


All I saw was a pair of tits moving back and forth









Good luck with the cohab. You noticing any agression?


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I wish you luck, but I feel bad for those fish already.


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## tpeezy (Jan 20, 2006)

sweet! i'd love to try something like this out, if i had the cash ahha.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

good luck man, i hope this works out well for you


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

Good luck..looks great


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

good luck with your manny co-hab, better not turn of your tank lights as it's pretty obvious it gonna get







sooner or later.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

What are your observations on it so far? Much aggression? Seperate territories?

The fins look a bit nipped but you can expect this from a newly set-up tank while they sort out the pecking order and that.

Hope wit works out well, its an awesome sight.


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

Good luck, pic's look good.



Ex0dus said:


> really hope this works out man they look great if you get some time snap a few more like i said they look great
> 
> BTW that dancing chick is pretty sweet


All I saw was a pair of tits moving back and forth








[/quote]
That's Funny


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Good luck, they are very nice manny's and setup.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> good luck with your manny co-hab, better not turn of your tank lights as it's pretty obvious it gonna get
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 "fliptasicouz" i know you also have manny, how are they reaction? attitude, aggression, or any other imfor. i should know about these badass fish...

i'm excited to have them together and get a lone find, but in the other hand i'm afraid to loos $125 fish.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Good luck with the tank man. A week isn't any time at all, but keep going. Make sure to have a hospital tank ready.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Good luck with it... looking good so far, but as P-King said... its only been a week... I had a zebra danio live with my rbps for close to 3 months before they ate him...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Good luck with the tank man. A week isn't any time at all, but keep going. Make sure to have a hospital tank ready.


i have a hospital tank up and running and cycleing right now.......but hopefully i dont need it for them.

i'll keep it update in 3 month from now







but let just hope it last that long


----------



## zhelmet (Jul 21, 2004)

you are a luck rich guy! very nice manny and tank.
my manny used to mixed with a cichlid for quite a long time until it grew bigger than that cichlid and finally bite its head off one day. to my own observation, manny isn't as aggressive as the legend. at least not so aggressive as my altuvie (might be compressus). now my manny lives with a bigger cichlid for a few weeks and there seems no aggression. although I have no experience on the manny's behavior between their own kind, I think you might have a good chance to keep them together for some time. just keep an eye on them.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks nice...hope it lasts.

Moved


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

damn dude you got rid of that kick-ass rhom to replace it with three fish that shouldnt even be housed together?  not a good move imo! eventually you are gonna lose on this one man


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

I personally would add more cover to the tank









Good luck, hope it all works out for ya.


----------



## robert b (Nov 1, 2005)

awesome fish







good luck with the co-hab


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

Mannies are not hardiest of serras. So the actual bites and stress from getting bitten are going to be their downfall and not necessarily the level of aggressive activity. When I got my first mannies in 1996, I had eight 4-5 inchers in a 180. They did not do well with even minor fin damage so I separated and sold them all. Separate them and save a manny or 2!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

good luck


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

> "fliptasicouz" i know you also have manny, how are they reaction? attitude, aggression, or any other imfor. i should know about these badass fish...
> 
> i'm excited to have them together and get a lone find, but in the other hand i'm afraid to loos $125 fish.


Well i've tried different fish and the only fish that successfully live with my manny for 9 months now is the raphael catfish, my manny relentless against tresspassers who enters his tank. What i mean about turning the lights off and without people passing by the tank is manny tendency to lurk for food even when its not hungry during the nighttime. They swim freely when nobodies watching them and wouldn't hesitate to take a bite if they sense a presence of a prey. Fortunately these fish have a very sensitive eyes and its only a matter of time for mannies to adjust to strong lighting. Well good luck its just that even a fast and small zebra danios been added in my 135 gal 4 out of 12 had survive for the past month. I would love to try this as well but i'd rather have them in at least a 300 gallon tank that is of course heavily planted and decorated.



Gigante Pirana said:


> Mannies are not hardiest of serras. So the actual bites and stress from getting bitten are going to be their downfall and not necessarily the level of aggressive activity. When I got my first mannies in 1996, I had eight 4-5 inchers in a 180. They did not do well with even minor fin damage so I separated and sold them all. Separate them and save a manny or 2!


Who did you sell all those mannies to?

i'm just asking if theres a posibility my manny might have been under your care at that time


----------



## Gigante Pirana (Apr 23, 2004)

fliptasciouz said:


> Mannies are not hardiest of serras. So the actual bites and stress from getting bitten are going to be their downfall and not necessarily the level of aggressive activity. When I got my first mannies in 1996, I had eight 4-5 inchers in a 180. They did not do well with even minor fin damage so I separated and sold them all. Separate them and save a manny or 2!


Who did you sell all those mannies to?

i'm just asking if theres a posibility my manny might have been under your care at that time
[/quote]

Most went out west and the states. Yours was probably quite a later batch, some years later!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

this is one of the most daring co habs, but also if it works it will be the coolest. no doubt if you pull this off youll have the meanest tank ever!








good luck dude. keep us posted, more than every 3 months.


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Well one is already dead. lol


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

booozi said:


> Well one is already dead. lol


yea...

ey whos that grl in ur avatar?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

co habing failed....1 dead


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

they seem to like chilling together so far....... let see how it lasts. i wish i could find 1 manny for sale let alone owning 3!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Post more pics


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> co habing failed....1 dead











that sucks man...

i was hopin this would work out...

so what are you going to do with the two left?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Humanburger said:


> co habing failed....1 dead











that sucks man...

i was hopin this would work out...

so what are you going to do with the two left?
[/quote]
got 2 left with a divider right now.....planning to move it to my 180g.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> co habing failed....1 dead











that sucks man...

i was hopin this would work out...

so what are you going to do with the two left?
[/quote]
got 2 left with a divider right now.....planning to move it to my 180g.
[/quote]
so your gonna have just 2 mannys in the 180? outh was the 4" the one that was killed?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

no Jim! all 3 are 6"


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> no Jim! all 3 are 6"


huh? you lost me.. i thought that one died?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

~Silly~Spy said:


> no Jim! all 3 are 6"


huh? you lost me.. i thought that one died?
[/quote]
he meant that they were all 6". one did die.
wes


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> no Jim! all 3 are 6"


huh? you lost me.. i thought that one died?
[/quote]
he meant that they were all 6". one did die.
wes
[/quote]

thank you! WES!!!!







yea, one dead


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> no Jim! all 3 are 6"


huh? you lost me.. i thought that one died?
[/quote]
he meant that they were all 6". one did die.
wes
[/quote]

thank you! WES!!!!







yea, one dead








[/quote]
liar! lol


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

no Jimmy! i did not lied.......all 3 manny are 6" and 1 are dead already.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> no Jimmy! i did not lied.......all 3 manny are 6" and 1 are dead already.


lol i was just playin with ya man







im just jealous lol


----------



## bisk25 (Feb 25, 2006)

nice tank


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i think itll be over once they acclimate.. ur lucky u didnt get a super aggressive manny like the one i had.. theyd all be dead within the first 10 minutes..


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

jiggy said:


> i think itll be over once they acclimate.. ur lucky u didnt get a super aggressive manny like the one i had.. theyd all be dead within the first 10 minutes..


how that possibel. the last fish would have to commit suicide, last time i checked that unheard of in the animal world.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

that sucks that your manny died. well any ways i guess thats just how it goes.


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

good luck looks good


----------



## RedSpilo (Mar 18, 2006)

those are sick mannys...damn why cohab just give em to me haha


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Any update...?


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

update and more pics.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm surprised it took me this long to notice your thread. It sucks to hear you lost a 6" manny. This experiment must have been a very expensive one...I mean 3 manuelis at 6" each!!









I wish you the best of luck with the other 2 if you are going to remain cohabing them.








~Taylor~


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

2 got killed, and i traded him for his last one, that i just sold off.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

o man, do u think george has ne more? has ne one ordered from george lately? and did they survive or what?

2p2fury, what was the aggression like? did they eat in front of u or did they shy away?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

black_piranha said:


> o man, do u think george has ne more? has ne one ordered from george lately? and did they survive or what?
> 
> 2p2fury, what was the aggression like? did they eat in front of u or did they shy away?


George have a lots of 5" and 6"...i was there a few month ago and George have tons of them. there are very exspensive fish.

all i know about 2 manny in the same tank was a bad idea, they dont tolarance each other in the tank. their will fight untill one die...but my manny die not because it got kill, it die because of the stress.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

expensive? how much did u pay for ur mannys?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

jiggy said:


> expensive? how much did u pay for ur mannys?


125 each...it may not be expsensive for other, but at that time it was exspensive for me...


----------



## oblene (Jul 22, 2006)

yeah thats pretty expenisve but very nice fish..


----------



## Doddridge (Aug 7, 2006)

bummer. sorry to hear about that. manny's are my favs'


----------

